# New setup in 29 Gal tank, need suggestions(cichlid)



## brn2shn89 (Jul 31, 2010)

I have had a couple aquariums in the past, but I always stuck to the very community friendly species of fish. I recently decided its time to get my tank all setup again, but I would like to switch it up a bit.

I have a clean slate to start with. Just an empty 29 gal tank, waiting for occupants.

I really love cichlids(very general, I know, its just that I like them all). Oscars are a personal fav! But my boyfriend really wants to be able to have the community fish as well. Are there any cichlids that are more "community worthy" than the others?

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated:lol:


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

The size (29g is "small" when it comes to cichlids) is going to limit your choices. Oscars are out, they grow much too large. As it says in our profile on this fish, you need 75 gallons just for one single Oscar.

In a 29g many of the South American dwarf species would work. Check out our profiles on Mikrogeophagus ramirezi and Mikrogeophagus altispinosus [click on shaded fish names to see that fish's profile]. There are several species in the Apistogramma genus. Know your fish before you buy them, as each of these fish have slightly different requirements respecting the number. Some are best in pairs, some in groups, some one male to 2-3 females, etc. All need what we call "dither fish" which means other fish in the aquarium; this calms cichlids, and they will respond more naturally, and some of their behaviours are intriguing to observe. And with male/female all of them will spawn and they are generally good protective parents. Larger tetras, catfish, hatchetfish for the surface are all possible with dwarf cichlids. Remember tetras, many catfish (like corys) and hatchets need to be in groups of at least six, so adding one species adds 6+ fish. A pair/trio of cichlids, a group of 7 tetra of some species, a group of 5 corys, a group of 7 hatchets would complete the tank. And plants are essential for these fish.

I haven't mentioned your water parameters, this has a significance too. The SA dwarf species generally need soft slightly acidic water, some are OK in slightly basic. If you water is hard and alkaline, rift lake cichlids would be ideal, but in a 29g one has to select carefully. My knowledge of Africans is very limited, so I will leave that to a rift lake cichlid expert to handle if you are inclined to that group. They are sole fish in any aquarium, by which I mean only rift lake cichlids, due to their behaviours and their extreme water requirements.


----------



## brn2shn89 (Jul 31, 2010)

Byron said:


> I haven't mentioned your water parameters, this has a significance too. The SA dwarf species generally need soft slightly acidic water, some are OK in slightly basic. If you water is hard and alkaline, rift lake cichlids would be ideal, but in a 29g one has to select carefully.
> 
> 
> > My pH is 7.0-7.2. Unfortunately our local store didn't have the master test kit.. so I ended up getting only the pH tester. So, thats really all the info I have on that. :|
> ...


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

brn2shn89 said:


> Byron said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't mentioned your water parameters, this has a significance too. The SA dwarf species generally need soft slightly acidic water, some are OK in slightly basic. If you water is hard and alkaline, rift lake cichlids would be ideal, but in a 29g one has to select carefully.
> ...


----------

